# The Grouse Grind Hike @ Grouse Mountain



## ricoba (Aug 12, 2012)

So my son tells me that a group of he and his friends hiked up Grouse Mountain (North Vancouver, BC).  

I didn't know that there was a trail therre (at least I don't remember hearing of one when I lived in Vancouver, all I ever knew was the aerial tram).

So, I go to look it up and find this informaion.  Looks like quite a hike.

Here is the link.


----------



## hellolani (Aug 13, 2012)

*Grouse Grind and BCMC*

It really is quite the hike and extremely popular with the locals, so any time in season you can expect challenges with parking and a huge number of hikers trying to pass each other on the narrow trail.

For a slightly less steep but longer parallel trail you might consider the BCMC trail, which also leads to the top of Grouse.  It's less manicured but also less crowded.  Follow the fork early at the trailhead to your right instead of going up or straight, I think it's labeled Baden Powell trail.  

I used to do the grind every morning before work when I held a seasons pass but now that I'm more sporadic, it's a big disincentive to have to pay $10 to get down on the tram each time.


----------



## herindoors911 (Aug 17, 2012)

Take your bear bell with you!


----------



## debraxh (Aug 19, 2012)

When we were there a few years ago a local told us if you walked up, the tram ride down was free.  Was this mis-information or has something changed?  Not that I'm going to do it   But, would like to be sure I don't pass on wrong info to others!


----------



## ricoba (Aug 20, 2012)

I am not sure if the ride down is free.  My son didn't fill me in on his trip down, just up!


----------

